# Ryobi Help



## keb (May 26, 2010)

I have a Ryobi ES30 string trimmer/multi tool that will not fire.Died while in use
There is no spark(replaced plug).Is it coil or something else?Model#RY29550 Also,the piston cranks with the starter but not when you pull the recoil,?Whats with that?All help is welcome:confused


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

keb said:


> I have a Ryobi ES30 string trimmer/multi tool that will not fire.Died while in use
> There is no spark(replaced plug).Is it coil or something else?Model#RY29550


Most likely the ignition module (coil)



keb said:


> Also,the piston cranks with the starter but not when you pull the recoil,?Whats with that?All help is welcome:confused


Could have a broken torsion spring in the recoil starter, or the dogs on the flywheel could be stuck open.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Any chance you have a part #?or link to parts breakdown.Who would you recomend for mail order parts?Thanks...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can look up parts at this site:

http://www.homelite.com/service_support/order_parts

You may be able to order from there as well, although I have never done so. I purchase my Homelite parts locally. If your wondering why I am talking about Homelite, it's because they are the one that manufactured your unit.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

*Quick reply help*

Thanks for fast help ...30yr.Tech!:thumbsup:


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Another thing to look at is the on/off switch. Their well known for being the culprit of no spark.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Recoil looks ok,but it doesn't spin the crankshaft.Does the crank have a keyed shaft?If so I think we're missing a key!Does anyone know how to remove the clutch from the shaft?Thanks


----------

